# Solved: Win 8 Control Panel & Explorer



## chartwise (Jan 15, 2012)

Could anyone tell me how to open Control Panel & Windows Explorer in Win 8 now that the Start Menu has gone?

Reason - Control Panel - to disable UAC and Windows Explorer - to move files around

Help much appreciated


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If you have the consumer preview,then just move your mouse
down to the bottom right corner.
That will give you a system and settings menu on the right.
An easy way to access the other options and programs on 
the computer is to right click the metro interface and click all apps.
That will show pretty much all of it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Also (if on the desktop) ...

Bring the mouse pointer in from the bottom right corner; when the "Start" icon shows right click - you have a mini start menu that includes Control Panel and Windows Explorer. *EDIT*: see attachment that I forgot earlier.

Bring up the Charm bar by bringing the mouse pointer in from the top or bottom right or by using the Windows + c key combo; click on Search to bring up the complete Start menu (uses icons as well as words). This is the same as the menu you get with *leroys1000*'s last suggestion. You can right click on any of these and 'Pin to taskbar.'


----------

